# Aging and Changing Needs



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My Standard Poodle, Mia, will be six years old at the end of June. We've always been very active together, engaging in dog sports and on- and off-leash play. Her Vet is always impressed that her heart rate remains below 60 bpm, and our trainers say that she acts more like a 2 yo. I give credit to her raw diet, begun when she was 4 months old, and following the minimum vaccine schedule, as well as all the mental and physical enrichment she's had.

I recently cut back on her exercise, a combination of my schedule and the summer heat, and I'm beginning to think this is actually better for her. Our new schedule includes a short on-leash run with me in the morning - less than 2 miles - with some stops for sniffing. In the afternoon she lazes on the patio, enjoying the breeze, and, I think, the sounds and smells of the day. In the evening we may play a bit together or do a little Rally or Tricks training. On other days, my husband takes her for another short but energetic walk.

When we do hike with her off-lead, she's still a mile a minute - scenting deer, chasing squirrels, jumping into lakes and rivers. But our hikes are shorter, 2 or 3 miles at the most, and often only one mile, down from the two hours plus at our heyday, when she was 2-4 yo.

Mia's my first dog, and I just want to make sure I'm giving her the right amount of exercise and stimulation. Mostly I'm surprised how quickly time has passed. She's not quite a senior, yet, but she's getting there, while I still think of her as my perfect puppy. I wonder if I missed some signs of her aging. Then again, maybe it's just the heat that's slowing her down.

I'd really appreciate hearing from people who have, or have had, older dogs about the signs of aging, how they slowed down, and other thoughts about watching your dog grow old without you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

My guess is if she's slowing down it's likely a combination of heat & age - heavy emphasis on the heat. If she starts acting like she doesn't want to go, then you'd need to have her looked at by a vet. I've always let my dogs tell me how they were feeling by watching their reactions, etc. Mostly, I'd say don't overthink it too much. I'm not sure this is much help.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I agree with EmmaRoo, they will tel you. If she starts to get a bit over weight either cut down on it or exercise more. Mine don't want to do as much when it's hot either. When it cools down at least Richter is wanting to be on the go. He will start to bounce off the walls but he is a bit different kind of dog, it's never good enough for him.


----------



## Honedge (Sep 27, 2016)

Agreed with EmmaRoo too. And a good point there: "don't overthink it too much". Go to a reputable vet, and you will know what' happening.


----------

